# didnt have to go far to get my biggest



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

this was right outside the house around 3 pm in the canal messured 42 inches and very thick.  I couldn't get my hand around her tail.



















I thought it was a tarpon at first when she jumped but was happy to see she was a snook.

enjoy.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, that's a big girl. 

Hopefully she's either done(doesn't really look it tho) or on her way to a pass near you to spawn. 

either way congrats on a trophy snook.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW  That's a nice one! WTG


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, that's a beaut!  Congrats on the personal best.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats bigger than any snook i've ever put in the boat  nice work


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW, just wow. Great fish.


----------

